# Have they stopped making the Welcome Amiibo cards?



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

I can't find them anywhere online. All the retailers have been out of stock forever and the only place the official website lists you can buy them now is Amazon. On Amazon it's just a 3rd party seller now who had the price at $30 a pack and the only other place they're on is eBay for a similar or even more outrageous price. I'm in the US so not sure if this is different for other countries but if they really have only stopped making them after being out for a few months I'll be really disappointed because they were always out of stock and unobtainable when they were new, and now they're no longer carried anywhere that I can find. 

Has anybody else found a place to buy them or does anybody know anything about this?

(Sorry if this in the wrong section/has been posted about before)


----------



## Bellxis (May 14, 2017)

I have the same issue, I'm in search of the Sanrio ones but I can't find them anywhere unless they're listed on Amazon/eBay for a ridiculous price  Doesn't help I'm in Australia, haha


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

I wanted those at first but I realized how expensive it would be to get them since they didn't get released in North America so I gave up on those a long time ago lol.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (May 14, 2017)

I have NEVER seen a single Welcome Amiibo pack where I live. My husband was out of town for work a couple weeks ago and found some packs and got 'em for me. I have no idea why they're so impossible to find, though.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

I've looked online, in any store that supposedly carries them, and never been able to buy a pack. Which makes me sad, because I really wanted the Ketchup card, at the bare minimum. I really would've liked to try to collect all 50.


----------



## Rabirin (May 14, 2017)

Honestly, since they've been out I haven't seen them anywhere except online on the official nintendo website or ebay. I feel like that's where most people on the forums have acquired them or have traded with others for them. I honestly don't think they're out in stores and if they are, it's probably limited supply. I think your best bet is waiting it out until the demand for them goes down on eBay or other online sources, and then try buying them then. Good luck!


----------



## Bcat (May 14, 2017)

I bought quite a lot of them on amazon when they were still $6 a pack. I find it really weird how nintendo seems to be phasing out the ac amiibos even though they were just released.
It's not just the ac ones either. I cannot for the life of me find any non-botw zelda amiibos for a decent price.


----------



## eat (May 14, 2017)

Unfortunately the demand for amiibos in the US is just so big I don't think Nintendo can keep up with production. Furthermore, I read somewhere that the Welcome Amiibo series were intended to be limited supply only (correct me if I'm wrong). The best chance is actually finding them abroad. If you (or family/friends) ever travel abroad, you can ask them to help you look for them. That's how I got the Sanrio pack for the normal price. 

If not, it might be better for you just to buy a Ketchup card off ebay.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (May 14, 2017)

That's so lame I was just thinking of getting into the amiibo craze.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (May 14, 2017)

I bought a few packs at Target about 6 months ago. They have never restocked them.


----------



## Corrie (May 14, 2017)

Yeah, the stores around where I live and online seem to just be sold out. 

Typical Nintendo can't keep stock on their items.


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2017)

Nintendo, Nintendo, Nintendo. Always running out of everything they've got.

Pretty soon they'll have Xbox and Playstation items in the Nintendo section.


----------



## FuwaKiwi (May 14, 2017)

I bought the whole stock of 10 packages at Media Market where I live.  They never restocked them.  Luckily I managed to purchase the rest of the cards on ebay...


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

Well, I'm going to NYC this summer so I'm hoping that just maybe they'll have some at the one big official Nintendo store there, because that seems like my best bet at getting affordable ones in my country. It's disappointing they made something so cool to go with the game now that it's so much more popular and it's not even in stock. I hope it wasn't a limited supply and it's just that the demand for them was just really unexpected so now they're trying to get caught up. Even though that doesn't seem like it :/


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2017)

I hate how amiibo cards have become such a rarity that every seller is turning into a scalper.  I have managed to collect all but two of the cards I want, but that was through stalking eBay every day and asking for them as presents.  Some, like Marshal, Ankha, and Merengue, were bought at $2 each before the update.  After that, I bought Diana for $5 and the Sanrio set for $34.  I wanted Fauna for the longest time but was discouraged that the cheapest price I saw her for was $12.  Luckily, my parents got her for me for my birthday.  It makes me sad to see cards like Julian (who by some miracle I got in a random pack) going for $50.  The seller gets no money and the customer gets no product.  It makes no sense.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

At least the regular amiibo card packs are still in stores and sold for regular prices online. If I never find the Welcome Amiibo ones, I can at least get some more of the original cards and have villagers I like more that way.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

Bulbadragon said:


> I wanted those at first but I realized how expensive it would be to get them since they didn't get released in North America so I gave up on those a long time ago lol.



I got 6 Sanrio cards for $30.00. Honestly, Idk if that's  considered expensive, but on Amazon each of those individual cards of the 6 pack as like 15-20 each - so to me, it was a great price.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found some good sanrio prices for you, though ketchup and only a few others are out of stock.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Welcome-Amiibo-series-Amiibo-Card-/182382462100?var=&hash=item2a76d78494:m:mc_cDp-hLIh7i6aB5GJ9dPg


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 14, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> I got 6 Sanrio cards for $30.00. Honestly, Idk if that's  considered expensive, but on Amazon each of those individual cards of the 6 pack as like 15-20 each - so to me, it was a great price.



I say it's expensive because I'm a cheap person and that's almost enough to buy a new 3DS game, so it just doesn't seem worth it to me to pay that much when I could buy a new game instead. And I only wanted them for the cuteness and for Etoile, not because they would be my favorite villagers or I desperately wanted the items to complete my town.


----------



## Brookie (May 14, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> After that, I bought Diana for $5 and the Sanrio set for $34.



That's the exact same price I got it for (sanrio). Were you using ebay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bulbadragon said:


> I say it's expensive because I'm a cheap person and that's almost enough to buy a new 3DS game, so it just doesn't seem worth it to me to pay that much when I could buy a new game instead. And I only wanted them for the cuteness and for Etoile, not because they would be my favorite villagers or I desperately wanted the items to complete my town.



I found welcome amiibo sanrio that were like $4.00 on ebay for you  Sorry if that doesn't help


----------



## tolisamarie (May 14, 2017)

A few months ago I bought 10 packs at Game Stop for $6 each. Out of those 60 cards, 40 were unique and 20 were duplicates. I was able to get the 10 cards I was missing from a single seller on EBay for $25. Luckily I didn't need any of the really popular cards that are more expensive. So my total investment was $85. Then I sold my 20 duplicates on EBay for a big markup, after sellers fees I got $87.50 for the 20 dupes. So actually I got all 50 cards for free plus an extra couple bucks. Not bad!

If I had waited a little longer, I probably could have gotten twice as much for the cards, but an average of about $4.50 a card seems fair to me. $15 or $20 for a card like Dobie or Ketchup is absurd. And I had dupes of both of them!


----------



## StarrySkye3 (May 14, 2017)

I have the same issue where I live too. I always look for them when I go to any store but I only actually found them once and that was in December. I still have a great collection though because I have been able to buy the series 1-4 packs and have been trading those cards for the WA. It's actually quite fun and I enjoy going to my mailbox now. Better than having to spend $10 for each card! What I do wonder though, is once they stop making all of these, will they be in more demand? My husband is all about making  money and says I should sell my cards (jokingly) but they are just fun to me to have so I couldn't sell them. Sometimes I think about it though, if I sold each individual one that I have I could probably make like over $500. I wonder if they will be worth more once they stop making the cards completely!


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 14, 2017)

Wow I thought this was only the case in Australia. So they're rare in the US too? I have to buy single cards from eBay sellers because I've never seen them stocked in our stores. At least that way you get exactly who you want I guess. Some sellers are scandalous with their prices though.


----------



## Wolfie (May 14, 2017)

Yeah they are rare. I managed to get a pack from Gamestop last month but it was the last pack that store had for New Leaf. The rest they had was all for Happy Home Designer.


----------



## alychu (May 15, 2017)

picked up the last pack from gamestop a few days ago.
they seem pretty rare because that's the only one i've seen around here.


----------



## PacV (May 15, 2017)

I never saw a WA Pack here in Mexico. That's why i'm looking for Louie.


----------



## John Wick (May 15, 2017)

Bubblebeam said:


> Wow I thought this was only the case in Australia. So they're rare in the US too? I have to buy single cards from eBay sellers because I've never seen them stocked in our stores. At least that way you get exactly who you want I guess. Some sellers are scandalous with their prices though.



EB Games and JB Hi Fi have them.
Online at least. ^_^


----------



## Jake (May 15, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> EB Games and JB Hi Fi have them.
> Online at least. ^_^



Not the Welcome amiibo cards.


----------



## avdhpns (May 15, 2017)

I'm not sure if it has been brought up, but Nintendo is very notorious for artificially creating shortages of some of their products as a means of driving up demand for them. This happened with the initial release of the Smash Bros Amiibo line, and they seem to be doing it for Welcome Amiibo cards (and Zelda BotW amiibos in my area, at least). Unfortunately for us collectors, this allows scalpers to drive the price up from $6 for a pack of 6 cards to $6 per card (ergo, increasing demand as prices rise). Considering the cards were just released 5 months ago, I wouldn't be surprised if we see a second release sometime later this year after the scalpers have had their fun.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 15, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> EB Games and JB Hi Fi have them.
> Online at least. ^_^



Not where I live, I've checked them both. We live in a very touristy suburb with a lot of visitors from Asia though, so maybe they are nicking them haha. On the Australia thread (on the Train Station sub forum) everyone was saying the same thing though, that they haven't seen any since at least Christmas.


----------



## John Wick (May 15, 2017)

Jake said:


> Not the Welcome amiibo cards.



Are there any other kind?

AC Amiibo cards.
They have them.
That's where I bought most of the Amiibo figures (online) too.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 15, 2017)

EB has the AC figures like Isabelle and Reese, but not the cards or most other figures. I've had my eyes peeled for Shiek which they didn't even have in their random box of second hand figures.


----------



## katysu (May 15, 2017)

I'm in the UK: Can't get welcome amiibo cards (series 5) or san rio cards here in the UK - well you can if you are willing to pay a lot of money.
Single cards are available on ebay. Figures, most more or less available, but some now really expensive.

The last time I was able to buy welcome amiibo packs was in Feb this year - on Amazon, direct from them, limited to 2 packs per person and they came from France (tho I didn't know that would be so when I bought). 
Europe only has 3 cards per pack in the Welcome amiibo packs. Very frustrating. 
Why we got such a good deal with the san rio cards - I'm totally amazed, a one and only occurrence. 

I'm guessing but it looks like the welcome amiibo cards won't be reprinted - frustrating - why does Nintendo leave us like this so many times. Get if you are quick/lucky, don't have or pay 2ndary sellers scalper prices.


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 15, 2017)

katysu said:


> I'm in the UK: Can't get welcome amiibo cards (series 5) or san rio cards here in the UK - well you can if you are willing to pay a lot of money.
> Single cards are available on ebay. Figures, most more or less available, but some now really expensive.
> 
> The last time I was able to buy welcome amiibo packs was in Feb this year - on Amazon, direct from them, limited to 2 packs per person and they came from France (tho I didn't know that would be so when I bought).
> ...



Nintendo found an even easier way to rake in money with their Badge Arcade. They don't even have to make anything physical for that.


----------



## John Wick (May 15, 2017)

EbGames does have the cards. They are out of stock ATM.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 15, 2017)

brookesierra7 said:


> That's the exact same price I got it for (sanrio). Were you using ebay?



Yeah.  I was so disappointed that I got the stickers instead of the cards for Christmas that I realized how much I really wanted them and decided it was a worthwhile purchase.


----------



## danceonglitter (May 15, 2017)

I'm in the UK and I've only seen them on the Nintendo UK Store twice - once for preorder, and once more after that. They seem to consistently be out of stock, which is kinda frustrating because I still have quite a few of them I'd have liked to collect, but I don't really want to be paying around ?5 for a single card. Game never seem to have them in stock either, and the only time I've seen them on Amazon, they've been really expensive for a single pack and they were only available to Prime members - I don't have Amazon Prime.


----------



## katysu (May 15, 2017)

danceonglitter said:


> I'm in the UK and I've only seen them on the Nintendo UK Store twice - once for preorder, and once more after that. They seem to consistently be out of stock, which is kinda frustrating because I still have quite a few of them I'd have liked to collect, but I don't really want to be paying around ?5 for a single card. Game never seem to have them in stock either, and the only time I've seen them on Amazon, they've been really expensive for a single pack and they were only available to Prime members - I don't have Amazon Prime.




The 2 packs I bought from Amazon UK in Feb (@?3.49 per pack) - were not only for Prime members (I'm not on Prime either) - guess I was lucky, but at the time Amazon was usually reserving them for Prime members. 

Since then - nothing at the RRP, so as opening poster wonders, I wonder if this is the end.

Its what made me look at ebay - you could (still can I think, I only bought last week) get single cards for around ?3 to ?3.50 but decided to chose a seller where feedback mentioned good packing, price higher - around ?5, (all on free postage) & they came thru correctly packaged & mint condition.  I curtailed it to five really really wanted cards. I know expensive. But I factored in buying packs blind meant I might never get these 5.


----------



## mermaidshelf (May 15, 2017)

I'm curious about this as well. I plan on making a trip to Japan in the summer and want to pick up a few packs while I'm there. Hopefully they have them in stock when I go. I'm guessing the Sanrio promotional cards are out of print now?


----------



## Garrett (May 15, 2017)

I've yet to see them on sale anywhere. I only really wanted the dogs, wolves and bears so ended up buying a few from eBay at ?3 each. 

The next time Nintendo releases amiibo cards I am going to buy a ton before they all disappear!


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 15, 2017)

I see them all the time at Toys R Us


----------



## phoenyx9 (May 15, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> I see them all the time at Toys R Us



The Toys R Us near me never has them.  If you're still trading cards, I'd recommend buying a few packs to trade.  A lot of people are willing to trade 2:1 for the WA because they are unavailable in a lot of areas.   

I've been trading cards like Merengue, Stitches, Julian, Beau, Chrissy and Lolly to complete my WA collection.


----------



## hexmaniac (May 15, 2017)

I see the HHD cards series 1-4 but for the Welcome Amiibo packs specifically (for the RV site) I was told by someone on ACNL Sugar (sugarcoatedkiss on Twitch)'s stream chat that they Welcome Amiibo packs were discontinued. I used to get them at Toys R Us, Target, & Game Stop but haven't seen them for months & now I find myself buying them individually on ebay but some of them go for upwards of $25 a card.


----------



## jcmbangor (May 15, 2017)

I gave up looking and just bought a couple of single cards I wanted on Amazon.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 15, 2017)

Well, thanks everyone for the suggestions, they are very apprectiated. I'm just really hoping it's an artificial shortage thing and they'll be released again like some people have said or else I'll have to try my luck at finding singles I want online somewhere.


----------



## amazonevan19 (May 15, 2017)

It's an artificial shortage thing I think. You just gotta know where to look. Near me, I can't find them anywhere except in Fry's Electronics, where they have all four series available.


----------



## FancyThat (May 16, 2017)

Bulbadragon said:


> I've looked online, in any store that supposedly carries them, and never been able to buy a pack. Which makes me sad, because I really wanted the Ketchup card, at the bare minimum. I really would've liked to try to collect all 50.



I didn't realise how hard these cards were to come by now, the Sanrio cards were sold in my country and I got a good deal on all 50 of the welcome Amiibo cards. Were you after Ketchup as a villager? It might take a while but I could move them into my cycle town for you to adopt if you like (free of course).


----------



## onionpudding (May 16, 2017)

I usually find them at my local Gamestop, but they stopped selling them at the one closest to me. ; - ; They still sell them at other gamestops though. Check on Gamestop's website and see if there are any near you  They're about $6 each where I'm from.

I want the Sanrio ones, but they only sell those on eBay. Thankfully I don't need them because people on here sell Sanrio sets so there's no need to buy them unless you want a Sanrio character in your town.


----------



## HHoney (May 16, 2017)

I have not seen any RV Welcome Amiibo packs since December.

A few Best Buys around here always have a box of Series 1  but none of the other Series


----------



## AccfSally (May 16, 2017)

I went to a Toys R Us and bought a pack of the series ones and one had Sally's, yay! 

But unfortunately I didn't see any Welcome amiibo ones , maybe the GameStop that's not far from my house has them. Claude's card


----------



## Chicha (May 16, 2017)

I've see Series 1-4 at Target and Toys R Us where I live but extremely rarely. A couple of months ago, Target was selling Welcome amiibo cards and I completely regret not getting them. Nowadays, no where seems to be selling them. All my local Gamestops told me they haven't seen Animal Crossing cards in months and that their distributor only has a certain amount to sell at each store, hence why it's so difficult to find them now. My Toys R Us said they only get Series 1-4. Best Buy only has the AC amiibo figures the last few times I've checked.

amiibo searching has been annoying as well. I know my boyfriend's been trying to get certain amiibo but hardly any store stocks them. We may have to go online but it's a reseller paradise right now. D:

I'll def try Fry's sometime, I didn't even think to look there.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 16, 2017)

Seriously, why did Nintendo intend the Welcome amiibo cards to be limited time?


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 16, 2017)

FancyThat said:


> I didn't realise how hard these cards were to come by now, the Sanrio cards were sold in my country and I got a good deal on all 50 of the welcome Amiibo cards. Were you after Ketchup as a villager? It might take a while but I could move them into my cycle town for you to adopt if you like (free of course).



Thank you so much for the offer, but I have no open spaces in my town right now and nobody appears to want to move, lol. So I don't want to inconvience you with having to wait on me to get an open spot. I really appreciate it though


----------



## Elvera (May 16, 2017)

Jon_Snow said:


> EB Games and JB Hi Fi have them.
> Online at least. ^_^



I can't find series 1 on the EB Games website anymore, didn't even think of JB Hi-fi as an option. 
Ordered some of series 1, honestly so glad to see your comment!!


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 16, 2017)

I believe they were made last november, so they've been out of circulation for a while? It's ridiculous how expensive they are!! A single pack of 2 Sanrio cards is worth like $50 according to Ebay and I'm like bye 

- - - Post Merge - - -

As for the villager cards, the only store I found them in was toys r us. They don't have RV's they're just the ones that let you ask the villager to move in. So they might still be making those? But not the RV ones. They weren't there both times I went to that store.


----------



## John Wick (May 16, 2017)

Elvera said:


> I can't find series 1 on the EB Games website anymore, didn't even think of JB Hi-fi as an option.
> Ordered some of series 1, honestly so glad to see your comment!!



That's awesome.
Glad it helped. ^_^


----------



## toonafeesh (May 16, 2017)

I got my WA cards online from Cubox (Australia) but I've never come across any in person at stores. I've only seen JB sell series 2 cards in store haha, had to order the other series online from them.


----------



## FancyThat (May 17, 2017)

Bulbadragon said:


> Thank you so much for the offer, but I have no open spaces in my town right now and nobody appears to want to move, lol. So I don't want to inconvience you with having to wait on me to get an open spot. I really appreciate it though



Well let me know if you change your mind, I haven't used the cards to do this but I've read it's easy to move villagers into boxes with cards so it wouldn't be an inconvenience .


----------



## Spooky. (May 17, 2017)

Once and only once had I seen them at Target. I bought two packs. I haven't seen them or regular AC amiibo cards since then.


----------



## Corrie (May 17, 2017)

Alolan_Apples said:


> Seriously, why did Nintendo intend the Welcome amiibo cards to be limited time?



Cause they are too stupid and don't want our money.


----------



## Imaginarycupcake (May 24, 2017)

Really? Ugh. I live in the EU (Which for once means; 3 cards instead of 6.) and because of money problems, I've only bought two packs.. (WA cards.) And since I live in DK they never had them in my local Gamestop store.. The only place I could buy them, doesn't have them anymore..


----------



## Drokmar (May 24, 2017)

I've seen packs at my local target on two occasions, but that was nearly 6 months ago now... I'm just going to try and get villager trades done here. I'm just lucky that my new file had Merengue as a starter villager.


----------



## Wickel (May 24, 2017)

I went out to look for some today. I live in the Netherlands, and I couldn't find any online either. I visited all three game shops in my city, and none of them had them in stock.
In the first one, they still had two Sanrio-packs for 6,50 euro each so I picked one of those up, but they couldn't find or order any other Amiibo cards at all (any series). The second one didn't have anything either. They didn't have it in stock, nor any of their other locations or in their distribution center.
The third, and last, one I got to had quite a bunch of cards of the 1-4 series, but none of the WA. He checked his system and could find 3 packs of WA cards in all of Holland. So I reserved those and they're coming my way.  When I asked him if they would get more, he said he had no idea. Distributing these packs had been vague and unclear from the beginning, he said, with Nintendo themselves not knowing when or how many more there would come. Should he get some more, it would just be lucky and I shouldn't expect it. When he ran out of stock of the first four series, it would go the same way as now with the fifth (they wouldn't know what to expect).


----------



## Relly (May 24, 2017)

I'm struggling to find them here too...very annoying


----------



## Etsumi (May 24, 2017)

I bought some at GameStop during Christmas season and just stopped in there for the first time since yesterday, to ask if they had any more and didn't.  I hope they make more!!


----------



## Garrett (May 24, 2017)

I've never seen them in a shop. I have a feeling that they were just a limited run to promote the update last November.

And that's your lot!


----------



## Taka (Jul 21, 2017)

If Nintendo was smart, they would make more cards--they are missing out on a ton of interested buyers by leaving the money-grubbing ebay sellers to bushwhack people for 20-60 bucks a package or even a card for that matter. I would definitely be interested in purchasing packs but for that price? I can't justify that kind of waste!


----------



## Giddy (Jul 21, 2017)

I've been looking but they haven't had any for a while (I also don't have the reader and thats not there either so its been hard) And I really wanted to collect them too!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 21, 2017)

I have almost a full set in extras.  I was thinking of trading them here but I have some medical bills that aren't cheap so idk


----------



## stitchmaker (Jul 21, 2017)

I got a full box that completed the set when the Welcome Amiibo Cards got released.  It had a full set with 10 repeat cards.
The store ordered them for me.  That's the only place that had them but they stopped selling them.

A lot of stores went to online only because the cards weren't selling during the summer of 2016 and people were stealing them.  The cards and figures were taking up a lot of shelf space when few customers were buying them last summer.

Nintendo should have released the update earlier when they knew customers had slowed down on buying them for the Happy Home Designer game.   That's a lot of money to pay for Series 1 to 4.

Since the stores are tired of carrying them I wish Nintendo could sell them thru the Eshop as a code.  Yes you wouldn't get the card for the collection but you would be able to use them to invite a villager to your town or buy items.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jul 21, 2017)

stitchmaker said:


> I got a full box that completed the set when the Welcome Amiibo Cards got released.  It had a full set with 10 repeat cards.
> The store ordered them for me.  That's the only place that had them but they stopped selling them.
> 
> A lot of stores went to online only because the cards weren't selling during the summer of 2016 and people were stealing them.  The cards and figures were taking up a lot of shelf space when few customers were buying them last summer.
> ...



Lucky you got the box! I just got as many packs as I could around release day and finished the set with trading on here.  I think that's the way to get it completed at this point.


----------



## gh0st (Jul 21, 2017)

Everywhere in my area they are out of stock. 
I've been buying out my local Toys R Us for months slowly, but they have steadily ran out of each variety, then haven't restocked afterwords. 
I think they are not in print anymore. :/


----------



## DreamSlayer (Jul 22, 2017)

Apparently they were discontinued? Don't quote me on it or anything, jsut something that I saw somewhere. 

All I know for sure is that it's annoying to get the regualr amiibo cards because people always buy them out the minute they stock lol


----------



## applebean (Jul 22, 2017)

i just got an amiibo reader last week, and i was so disappointed when i went to every game store in town and they had absolutely nothing. i went online, and instead of buying packs i bought individual cards of my dream villagers. on ebay most individual cards go for $1-$5. of course some are insanely overpriced, like julian's card was selling for around $30. also, some people on the forums are willing to sell their cards if you post in the amiibo trading threads. you'd have to mail an envelope with money to them or buy an amazon egift card or something like that, but it's well worth it i think. it's better than buying a pack and not knowing what you're going to get for such an expensive inflation rate. as for sanrio, i'm fresh out of luck as well, but there are nice people who let you visit their town for the RV's/sell the items for tbt.


----------



## Gilver (Jul 22, 2017)

Honestly, sucks. I'm having a hard time even finding series 1-4 cards anywhere but online. And RV cards are getting to be like $20 each. I seriously hopes Nintendo releases all of them again, the demand is high!


----------



## Fuzzle.Sophie (Jul 22, 2017)

In my game stores (Italy) we have a section for Amiibo's things, and I swear I've NEVER seen any Amiibo cards


----------

